# Yote rifle



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey guys, I don't know much about hunting (fishing is my thing), but I'd like to hunt coyote. I'm looking for a good coyote rifle. A friend of mine owns a gun shop and has offered me some good deals. Right now I'm considering a Savage 22-250 which I can get for $300. I've also found an AR 15, which will cost me around $800. I think the AR is awesome, but it's much more. (Regardless of how good the deal is, I don't want to put down a lot of money on a sport I'm not sure I'll stick with.)

But, I've always enjoyed target practice. Either gun I get, I'd like to target shoot before I actually hunt. Thus, the price of ammo is a big factor. I think the AR ammo is much cheaper, which has me leaning that way. Help... Thoughts???


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

In my humble opinion the AR is the way to go. Savage is a good 22/250 rifle, but can't really go wrong with the AR.

The AR is an excellent rifle IMO for both paper and hunting yotes. What caliber were you looking to get the AR chambered in? My personal fav would be .308 but if you're looking at $/shot then you may consider something else. Also, the .308 would give you a great basis for a distance shooting rifle if you have the room.

Lastly, $800 for an AR seems like a pretty good deal. Even if you wanted to sell the gun after a season or to you could probably get that back out of it. Just a thought.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

The AR is a .223. I believe the AR is an outstanding deal, which has me thinking I could always sell it later and get my money back. Hmmm....convincing the wife it's a good idea is another thing.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd go with the savage 22-250 and use the money you save from buying it rather than the ar and get a nice scope and trigger stick or bipod if you prefer and a kill light and you could also get a nice electronic call like the spitfire. I have a ruger 22 250 and shoot 45 grain hollow points and it's extremely accurate I think for a box of 40 is around 30 bucks and there a pretty good round at the top of my
Head I can't remember the name of em there made by Winchester. I think with a ar people rush there shots because it's a semi auto gun and end up making non lethal shot and unless your good at hitting em on the run those next shots are pretty much worthless so you might as well make the first one count coyotes are a tough animal and very smart so don't get discouraged if it takes you little while to figure them out
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I personally would save the money & get the 22/250. I love AR's but prefer the bolt gun to hunt with. You should also be able to find a hand loader in your area that would work up some rounds for you & save you a bunch on the ammo.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

+1 on the Savage! You can easily sell the Savage down the road in that caliber. Fin sells them for $299 with scope. For a guy just getting started, you can't beat that deal. Great groundhog rifle too. Lots of 22-250 info on www.varminthunters.createaforum.com.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Minnowhead said:


> Fin sells them for $299 with scope.


Wow....that sounds like a better deal. I assume you're talking about fin, fish, fur? I went to their website but couldn't browse the guns.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

In my original post I pitted an ar vs. the savage. What are the opinions of selecting either a .223 or a 22/250?

Here's some info I read which is swaying me toward the .223: The 22/250 is a great long range gun 300+ yards, whereas the 223 is slightly less. 

Here in southern Ohio, I can't think off hand of any places where you could get a 300+ yard target. I guess corn fields, etc., would be the only place, but its mostly hilly and brushy. 

I cant emphasize enough how important the price of ammo plays. In my past I've shot at paper, but with nothing bigger than a .22 or 20 ga. I could see myself having a lot of fun shooting paper if nothing else...and a lot of it. 

Someone earlier mentioned finding someone that reloads. I guess I could, but that sounds like a daunting task, and how much cheaper is it typically?

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Or is it fin, feather, fur?? haha...yeah, thats it. (I don't have one of those around here.)


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ohiou_98 said:


> In my original post I pitted an ar vs. the savage. What are the opinions of selecting either a .223 or a 22/250?
> 
> Here's some info I read which is swaying me toward the .223: The 22/250 is a great long range gun 300+ yards, whereas the 223 is slightly less.
> 
> ...


The cost of ammo difference will be negligible after you save $500 on the savage over the AR. There really isn't that much difference in price anyways. The 22-250 will get it done at close range just as well as the 223, but still give you the punch you need if you want to stretch it out. A bolt action rifle out of the box is going to be much more accurate shot after shot than the AR out of the box. The plus to the 223 is the availability of ammo, and different bullet types for that round. Yes you can buy 223 rounds in bulk more readily, and find the off brands that may save you $5.00 a box, but cheap ammo is not always friendly to guns, especially auto loader actions. You'll have to tear the AR down to clean it more often than a bolt action, and there are lots of parts to an AR style rifle compared to a bolt action savage.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

On another note, I also live in hill country. I tend to carry a shotgun for coyotes more often than my rifle for the same reasons you already mentioned. #4 buck is a good lead round with a full choke. Or look into the heavy shot dead coyote. I shoot the "T" size shot throng a Carlson's dead coyote choke tube out of my 870 and feel comfortable out to 65 yrds. A little more if it's open.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

